# HCG 119



## Silver1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hello.  I just wanted to get some reassurance really during the wait for my day 35 scan as i am going nuts worrying.  Its my first IVF attempt and got a positive hcg 119 on day 15 after day 5 transfer of 1 embryo.  There seems to be a big difference in ladies hcg levels at that stage so was wondering if you could shed some light.  Is it a good level?.  I also did a pee test early on day 18 which was a stong positve and then another one late in the day on day 21 which appeared even darker, does this mean hcg levels are on the up or are home tests not this sensitive.  Im looking for any signs.  Would love to have another blood test to put my mind at rest but they wont do one.  Have cramps off and on, quite bloated, sore boobs and maybe the beginings of morning sickness yesterday.  Im 5 weeks 5 days today.  I think that im just worried the progesterone pessarys are stopping me from having a period and i wont know untill the scan.

Thanks
Silver1


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Everything sounds absoloutely normal, the strength of the line on the home tests vary and depend how much you've drunk, when you last emptied your bladder etc. Most people get period type cramping in the first few weeks, so it all sounds to be going fine,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

